# Cheap Seiko 5



## silversid (Aug 27, 2013)

There are a lot of New Seiko 5 watches on the web for less than Â£55 are these going to be fake, or just old stock selling cheap.

I was thinking of going second hand for a work watch, but they sometimes go for more than these cheap new ones.


----------



## freestyle_gus (Oct 17, 2010)

I've seen some for great prices on a well known river site.

I don't think they're fake, Seiko 5's are the budget brand are they not? (Not they can't be very nice!)


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Amazon is swamped with hundreds of Seiko 5's at that sort of price. and I'm pretty sure they wouldn't be dealing with fakes...

As an example, there is one model number SNK805K2 which is a military looking automatic with day/date, priced at Â£43.22 including free delivery - If that's not a bargain I don't know what is!


----------



## silversid (Aug 27, 2013)

It was the bay of e I've been looking at


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

If any diod turn out to be fake then you would be protected through Paypal or Amazon. Some of the ones on Amazon are selling for about the same as from Creation and are trhe same model.

Could be some end of line stock or just someone having a clear-out as there are a lot of limited edition and anniversary models around at the moment (not so many in UK though).

The one that DaveyP mentioned does look a great buy - also an Orange Monster at a very good price.


----------



## andrew91 (Jul 11, 2013)

Davey P said:


> Amazon is swamped with hundreds of Seiko 5's at that sort of price. and I'm pretty sure they wouldn't be dealing with fakes...
> 
> As an example, there is one model number SNK805K2 which is a military looking automatic with day/date, priced at Â£43.22 including free delivery - If that's not a bargain I don't know what is!


When it is a company selling via amazon it can easily be fake. I was reading on WUS that this happened with folk buying fake tissot PRC 200 off of amazon expecting them to be real.


----------



## silversid (Aug 27, 2013)

If you google "Fake Seiko 5", its amazing how much is going on.


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

There is a massive market for fakes/replicas for most watch makes but the online sellers will often list them as replicas. I don't know about the particular one we have been talking about but it is fulfilled by Amazon rather than direct from the seller so that would give me some comfort.

Qite frankly, at Â£44 that looks a good buy even if it was a replica. I would be far more worried if I was spending upwards of a grand on one of the swiss makes if I did not know the seller.


----------



## andrew91 (Jul 11, 2013)

silversid said:


> If you google "Fake Seiko 5", its amazing how much is going on.


I always thought with the economies of scale that there would be no profit in replica budget watches? Seems strange.


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

I think it is so cheap to make watches that there will be a decent profit - maybe in poorer countries for the cheaper ranges.

Recently I was in a motorway service station car park and a guy in a BMW said he was the sales manager for a BMW dealership and had a lot of left over promotional watches to offload. Claimes they would retail for Â£160 but he would let them go for half that as they had cost him nothing.

Just for fun I said I only had Â£10 on me and couldn't be bothered going to a cash point as I didn't need a watch - surprise, suirprise, he let me have one!

It was a quartz movenment Sinobi and it does feel light and cheap but I wanted to find out what he was selling. Looked upo the make and they are available on amazon - would have cost just over Â£10 to buy from there with postage. Had it sitting on the desk for a mon th now and it is spot on for time (not sure if that would be the case if I wore it).

Now, if they sell for under Â£7 on amazon and the seller is making a profit and paying the amazon fees - then how much does it cost to make these things?

I don't see many forum members weraring something like this but for a kid to take to school it would be fine.

Just pity anyone gullible enough to pay up to Â£80 though - what a con artist!


----------



## Leonhard (Sep 9, 2013)

As I knew, the watches sold in Amazon sometimes would be very cheap, but the prices always fluctuate, if you want to find some watches with good prices, some blogs or prices tracking websites would be a great help, like www.keepa.com , www.watchbestdeals.com ...

Seiko is a Janpanese brand and I really apprecaite Japanese's serious atitude at everything... so their watches must be good also.


----------



## silversid (Aug 27, 2013)

Didn't know about them tracking sites, thanks alot :thumbup:


----------

